# Hermitage Mill, Mansfield - December 2012



## shatners (Dec 16, 2012)

*Hermitage Cotton Mill, Mansfield - December 2012*

A splendid morning looking around the old mill with Skankypants. Still has loads of original features considering its recent history at the hands of a builder merchant! Its rickety as all hell though with lots of soggy floors and sheer drops in dark corridors so the torch came in well handy.

A big thanks to Skankypants for the tip off and coming along, if he hadn't its very likely I would have missed the way in and gone home empty handed... cheers mate!

It was a cold, damp foggy morning so the light was not great... and typically a few hours after we left there was glorious sunshine.

*History*

Hermitage Mill is a Grade II Listed Building, located to the west of Hermitage Lane, Mansfield and dates from 1803-04. The Mill has served both the textile and hosiery industries, and since the 1950s, the building industry.

The current occupiers of the mill, a builders merchant, are due to relocate their business in the near future which gives an opportunity to consider the future of a relatively complete mill building that helps interpret Mansfield’s textile and hosiery history. 

The Mill is in good condition considering its age, although it is partially obscured by later additions which detract from its appearance. The sensitive removal of these buildings would enhance the Mill and is to be encouraged.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 16, 2012)

*Crackin that is mate!! *


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 16, 2012)

This looks like a nice little wonder! Awesome shots too, cheers for posting them up


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks good...


----------



## skankypants (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are a few of my shots on my take of Hermitage,visited with Shatners,top bloke...by no means in the same quality as his,,,but from a diffrent view...


----------



## skankypants (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## shatners (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice one mate... that vine windows shots cracking... looks like something from Day of the Triffids


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 17, 2012)

Thats place looks soggy as took! Glad the floors didnt give in to you both. Good stuff.


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 17, 2012)

Some very nice shots there of what looks like a classic bit of millage


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 17, 2012)

Great photos from both of you.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 17, 2012)

looks alright does that


----------



## shatners (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks all 

Drove past it on my way home tonight and there were kids stood on the roof of the new section to the front throwing fire extinguishers at each other :-(


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 20, 2012)

Like the look of this. Some nice features and quality shots.


----------



## danXX20 (Dec 21, 2012)

some very good shots. looks a good spot.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 22, 2012)

Mmmmmmm... yummy piccies chaps.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 23, 2012)

Wouldn't mind that Shell Gas sign in my bedroom!


----------

